
More fun with NumPy, CuPy, Clojure and GPU acceleration. Hold my Cider 2 - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/20/Clojure-Numpy-Cupy-CPU-GPU-2?src=hn
======
jsdavo
> I don't have grants that would cover $10,000 for uncrippled float64 support
> on Tesla GPU.

Have you tried asking them directly? I have heard that sometimes Nvidia will
give free GPUs to researchers.

By the way it is very cool that you do this work as an academic. Many CS
professors avoid practical stuff!

------
dragandj
Part1 discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830201](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22830201)

